# Chocolate coloured Kitten is this possible!!!



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Hi all me again  I have been giving the kittens a full check this morning and decided to do it in the kids room as it is very light and I was sick of rummaging round the cupboard lol Anyway I noticed my black kitten seems to be turning a chocolate colour, is this possible , mum is black and white, her mum was tabby and dad is black and white too. Does anyone know what colour the kitten could turn out to be,


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Chocolate is a possibility, but both parents would have to carry chocolate to produce a chocolate kitten. If both parents are moggies, I would say the chances of that are highly unlikely.

Young black kittens can be a range of colours from chocolatey to rusty to greyish. Its when they start to lose that fluffy baby coat that you begin to see their true black coat coming through.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Hi all me again  I have been giving the kittens a full check this morning and decided to do it in the kids room as it is very light and I was sick of rummaging round the cupboard lol Anyway I noticed my black kitten seems to be turning a chocolate colour, is this possible , mum is black and white, her mum was tabby and dad is black and white too. Does anyone know what colour the kitten could turn out to be,


Same here our all black boy is more of a browny grey black lol if that makes sense xx


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Yea makes sense as thought he may be grey yesterday lol I was hoping he would be chocolate then I could call him Treacle lol  I will just have to be patient and see .


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i love chocolate kittens, i see a gorgeous chocolate kitten a while ago, i think it was a burmese, or something like that but it was gorgeous with a little chocolate nose to,,


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Very interesting thread. One of mine is all black apart from the ends of 10 hairs on his chest and 1 rogue hair on his black. He has chocolate pads and is about 10 months old and he is getting browner. It's definately more noticable in the sun but it's only recently I have noticed this. I have an unrelated but same age B&W and his black is black so it's a great contrast to see how brown the other one often looks.

Here's a pic. It's hard to capture in a picture but you get the drift. He's like a pair of black trousers that have faded, you dye them black and they have that brown tinge/aura about them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Number 1 said:


> Very interesting thread. One of mine is all black apart from the ends of 10 hairs on his chest and 1 rogue hair on his black. He has chocolate pads and is about 10 months old and he is getting browner. It's definately more noticable in the sun. I have an unrelated but same age B&W and his black is black.
> 
> Maybe I should post a pic


awww yes a picture please,


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

yes piccie plz


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Awww so beautiful what a great colour my mummy cat has a slight tinge like that on her it is alot fainter than yours and like you said it shows up more in he sunshine.:thumbsup: I use to think it was tabby markings coming through from her mum . Maybe I will get to name the kitten Treacle yet lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww what gorgeous shiney fur, beautiful kitty,


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, the last few weeks I think I can see markings on him. The (large) belly part is the colour he often is all over. It's hard to replicate in a picture. He has such a thick coat.

I have no idea as to his parentage as I rescued them both at 5 months. Not that I care, they are both who they are and that's all that matters


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

What a lovely colour Kitty!! i cant wait to see what my boy turns out like!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I would say more likely a rusty tinge than choc


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

anything is possilbe! 

You dont know there history or what there great parents could be! they could hold all sorts of mystery colours lol! :laugh:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Black cats go rusty looking in the sun - their hair gets bleached a bit if they sun bath too much. It happens mainly on the front of their chest and front legs.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The chocolate colour is quite different from rusty black. Also the nose and paw pads are a distinctly different colour - definitely brown (even a pinkish brown) rather than black.

This is my chocolate boy.









Liz


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Aww what a stunner,


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow not sure i have ever seen a fully chocolate cat before, absolutely stunning xx


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Heavenleigh just noticed only three days to go bet your excited


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Black cats go rusty looking in the sun - their hair gets bleached a bit if they sun bath too much. It happens mainly on the front of their chest and front legs.


Tell me about it. My Lilac tortie likes nothing better than sunbathing in the conservatory, it gives her coat a bit of a brown tinge to it. Thankfully she is preggers so I wont be showing her for quite a while

Liz, thats a nice looking choc you have there:thumbsup:


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Heavenleigh just noticed only three days to go bet your excited


Excited? ish, Scared? a little, Demented and sick of following her round looking at her lady bits? Deffinately lol


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

:lol: yup been there, they look at you as if to say what the **** are you doing that for . best of luck with it all.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Heavenleigh said:


> Excited? ish, Scared? a little, Demented and sick of following her round looking at her lady bits? Deffinately lol


Awww bless!! all will be fine how many do you think she's gonna have??



charliegirl1983 said:


> :lol: yup been there, they look at you as if to say what the **** are you doing that for . best of luck with it all.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Heavenleigh said:


> Excited? ish, Scared? a little, Demented and sick of following her round looking at her lady bits? Deffinately lol


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Do you know who the dad is?? I wonder if you will have any silvers?


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Awww bless!! all will be fine how many do you think she's gonna have??
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


I have no idea she is huge though so im thinking maybe 4, but could be way out


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Do you know who the dad is?? I wonder if you will have any silvers?


Dont know who the dad is, i would love her to have a silver but hubby hope not as he knows i will want to keep it if she has :0)


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Heavenleigh said:


> Dont know who the dad is, i would love her to have a silver but hubby hope not as he knows i will want to keep it if she has :0)


Silver is Dominant. If it is your silver tabby that is pregnant, you can expect half the kittens to be silver. Better get your husband used to the idea 

Liz


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

My hubby is still coming round to the idea one of the kittens is staying, thinks he needs a little more buttering up .


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Heavenleigh said:


> Wow not sure i have ever seen a fully chocolate cat before, absolutely stunning xx


Yes, I think so. He has the most wonderful temperament too, but I was unable to sell him even though I reduced his price to £100 when he got to five months. I gave up at that point and kept him. He can sire my next generation and then I hope to find him a nice pet home (preferably a "pedigree pets" show home, I think he would do really well in that section)

Liz


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Aww I wonder why no one snapped him up he really is beautiful:001_wub: .


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Aww I wonder why no one snapped him up he really is beautiful:001_wub: .


No idea - I even took him visiting a couple of times when people wanted to choose a kitten and he was always the boldest one, but he just couldn't compete with a silver tiffanie (mind you, in my admittedly biased opinion, not many cats can!)

Liz


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

lizward said:


> Yes, I think so. He has the most wonderful temperament too, but I was unable to sell him even though I reduced his price to £100 when he got to five months. I gave up at that point and kept him. He can sire my next generation and then I hope to find him a nice pet home (preferably a "pedigree pets" show home, I think he would do really well in that section)
> 
> Liz


That is shocking! I would have snapped him up in a heartbeat, good for him though, he got you to look after him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lizward said:


> The chocolate colour is quite different from rusty black. Also the nose and paw pads are a distinctly different colour - definitely brown (even a pinkish brown) rather than black.
> 
> This is my chocolate boy.
> 
> ...


awwwwwww i soooooooo want your chocolate boy,,,,,pleaseeeeeee pretty pleaseeeeeeeeeeee,


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, once I've got my next generation from him, I will be open to offers 

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lizward said:


> Well, once I've got my next generation from him, I will be open to offers
> 
> Liz


  , as a matter of interest, if a cat has been used to stud, once neutured can he live happily in the house, as i have heard stud cats can mark inside the house, if kept in the house, so are mostly kept outside,so, if a stud cat was then neutured and lived in, would he still mark in the house,  hope you understand my question there,lol,


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I have never rehomed a stud cat yet but I know plenty of people who have and the answer seems to be yes they are fine once they get into a new home environment.

If I am really lucky he might not even start to spray, young boys often don't spray.

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lizward said:


> I have never rehomed a stud cat yet but I know plenty of people who have and the answer seems to be yes they are fine once they get into a new home environment.
> 
> If I am really lucky he might not even start to spray, young boys often don't spray.
> 
> Liz


thank you for answering i have seen ex studs and queens up for rehoming and have allways wondered about the spraying, thank you, :thumbsup:


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

lizward said:


> Yes, I think so. He has the most wonderful temperament too, but I was unable to sell him even though I reduced his price to £100 when he got to five months. I gave up at that point and kept him. He can sire my next generation and then I hope to find him a nice pet home (preferably a "pedigree pets" show home, I think he would do really well in that section)
> 
> Liz


he is beautiful i cant beleive someone missed the oppurtunity of snapping him up, I've always been interested in showing cats but have no experience in it, if i were to start id be a novice but id be happy to learn with him, i'll be competeing with collie when he has sired me thinks lol


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, ladies, at the present rate of progress you might have a long wait. My girls don't call in the autumn or winter and Choccie is not interested in girls yet. Unless it all comes together in the next couple of months it will be next Spring.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok ladies, here is an update in case either of you are still interested.

Since the girl concerned (Mitzi) still has not called, and since I am now having some difficulty with Choccie and Basil (my Burmese boy) being together in the house (Basil keeps picking fights with Choccie, it is not very serious yet but seems to have got slightly beyond the play stage and I am concerned that it might suddenly become serious) I now have the choice of waiting until the Spring and having to pen Choccie or Basil in the meantime, or trying to rehome Choccie now - I have his younger brother (Nigel) who should be ready to use as a stud in the Spring, which is when Mitzi is likely to call. It rather looks to me now as if I am keeping Choccie purely on the offchance that Mitzi will call before Nigel is ready to do the job, and I'm not sure that is a very sensible course of action, not when I only want to use Choccie for one litter anyway (I suppose Murphy's law dictates that Mitzi will call the instant Choccie has left home but there it is).

However, there are a couple of things that any potential adopter should be aware of: 1. Choccie is very affectionate, demandingly so, if he wants attention and you don't give it, he is liable to jump on you anyway - he did that to me a couple of days ago when I was sitting around "in the noddie" and it hurt!!! 2. Related to that, he is not above giving you "love bites", particularly on your chin. This may perhaps have a sexual component which may go when he is neutered, or it may not, only time will tell. It doesn't hurt a lot but might put some people off! and finally 3. Recently he has started inappropriate urinating, it's not quite spraying yet and I don't think it will be an issue in a new home where there is no Basil to compete with - Basil has been spraying in the same spots (I really will have to address that issue and pen Basil if he gets much worse, he is to be a stud cat for a few years I hope)

So, ladies, if either of you are still interested in Choccie, you've got first option. If not, I won't be at all offended, I'll just list him on pets4homes. Terms: cost of neutering, delivered personally by me only (contribution to cover petrol is needed), returnable without question if it doesn't work (would pick him up of course, but I wouldn't be keen on refunding the original petrol costs). He's 11 months old now.

Liz


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Where abouts are you? xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Huddersfield

Liz


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

ur moggy kittens are black with chocolate stripes, They look lovely..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lizward said:


> Ok ladies, here is an update in case either of you are still interested.
> 
> Since the girl concerned (Mitzi) still has not called, and since I am now having some difficulty with Choccie and Basil (my Burmese boy) being together in the house (Basil keeps picking fights with Choccie, it is not very serious yet but seems to have got slightly beyond the play stage and I am concerned that it might suddenly become serious) I now have the choice of waiting until the Spring and having to pen Choccie or Basil in the meantime, or trying to rehome Choccie now - I have his younger brother (Nigel) who should be ready to use as a stud in the Spring, which is when Mitzi is likely to call. It rather looks to me now as if I am keeping Choccie purely on the offchance that Mitzi will call before Nigel is ready to do the job, and I'm not sure that is a very sensible course of action, not when I only want to use Choccie for one litter anyway (I suppose Murphy's law dictates that Mitzi will call the instant Choccie has left home but there it is).
> 
> ...


oh i would of loved to of had him, BUT, we have only just got a new puppy, so i dont think O H will let me adopt any more pets just yet, heres my new puppy,


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

He's nice - so is the cat!

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the cat would go nicely with the puppy! nice colours!  

I am at my maximum animals wise. It's a PITA tbh!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> I think the cat would go nicely with the puppy! nice colours!
> 
> I am at my maximum animals wise. It's a PITA tbh!


hahaha yes they are the same chocolate, maybe if i put a collar on the cat and a lead, he would mistake it for the dog, but i would have to keep one of them hidden,
the cat in the picture is my Smokey, lol,


----------

